# После обновления мира не собираются некоторые пакеты

## gribmax

Друзья, посе обновления мира не собираются некоторые капкеты:

Помогите починить gentoo /

-net-p2p/eiskaltdcpp

-net-p2p/transmission

-net-wireless/gqrx

-app-admin/conky

-net-wireless/gr-osmosdr

-net-wireless/gnuradio

-dev-python/pygobject

-dev-python/pygobject-cairo

-dev-python/pygobject-base

-dev-util/schroot

-dev-util/cbindgen

При сборке вот такая ошибка:

inja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: dev-util/schroot-1.6.10_p7::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j3 -l0 all failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2207:  Called cmake_src_compile 'all'

 *   environment, line  765:  Called cmake_build 'all'

 *   environment, line  744:  Called eninja 'all'

 *   environment, line 1234:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

https://pastebin.com/f3y6FFxe

Ниже на постебин выкладываю подробности:

emerge --info '=dev-util/schroot-1.6.10_p7::gentoo'

https://pastebin.com/JaBPPCM0

Лог:

https://pastebin.com/BVmGB4rH

Вот мой make.cong:

cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

##CFLAGS="-march=westmere -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="${USE} -consolekit -libressl -ldap elogind -bindist -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 -gpm cli jack dbus pygtk gtk-vnc \

     samba client rdp vnc jpeg pulseaudio lock session \

     startup-notification thunar udev X networkmanager"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

LINGUAS="ru en"

LION="ru en"

DOTNET_TARGETS="net45 net40"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64 sparc"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64"

SANE_BACKENDS="epson epson2 xerox_mfp"

#USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.7"

#PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7"

В какую сторону копать?

----------

